# Bind net-mgmt/mrtg to localhost 127.0.0.1



## Alain De Vos (Apr 23, 2022)

It seems mrtg (Multi-router traffic grapher , perl script) opens a port.
sockstat -46L

```
mrtg     perl       31923 4  udp4   *:22836               *:*
```

Is it possible to bind it to interface 127.0.0.1 for security reasons ?
​


----------

